# "Camy" 21 jewels Incabloc Ladies cocktail watch



## picklepants (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi-I am new to all this so please forgive me if I have posted in the wrong place!My elderly father has a large collection of watches but has given me this cocktail watch as it is rather small and fits me as I have very small wrist.Dad seems to think it was a designer of watches who set up on their own and created the "CAMY" name.I would like to find out more about the story about it-it looks sort of 30's style.Anyone have any info I could pass onto my dad as he is an avid collector!He got this for 50p in a charity shop but it is in working order and very pretty .

Many Thanks


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Pictures?

Jeannie


----------



## Shrinag (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, 
I am looking for more information on my mothers camy watch which is about 45 years old
It is a winding watch " CAMY 21jewels INCABLOC" with Interchangeable dial block, 
- 4 enamel painted different color cases,
- 4 designer cases,
- 1 finger ring case,
- 1 saree pin case,
- 1 pendent case.

Pls help me out on this.

Refer the sanps




















NAG


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

From what little I could dig up on it, Camy was a Swiss company founded in 1913 that produced watches until the 1970s. "Incabloc" is the trademarked name of the shock protection system for the mechanism; it's been around since the 1930s, and went into widespread use in the 1950s or so. Hmm. I'd consider your example as a fashion watch, marketed as a gift set (probably sold like crazy around Christmas), and from the style cues of the dial, numeral font, and interchangeable accessories, I would guess 1960s. Maybe early 1970s, but not later (quartz watches took over around that time). Some of the accessories are a little space-age-y... so, early 1960s perhaps?

That's the best I can come up with! It's a charming set.


----------

